# Invisible Touch Detailing - Integra Type R



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi,

Here we have an Integra Type R in for a stage 1 paint correction and engine bay treatment.

This was the car on arrival.







































































































































































































First off the wheels were jet washed and sprayed in Bilberry, the tyres were sprayed with Meguiars APC and agitated with various brushes.



















Moving to the engine bay, the Spoon 'socks' were removed and placed in the washing machine. The bay was rinsed down and sprayed with Meguiars APC. Heavily greased areas were sprayed with Engine & Machine Cleaner. Everything was then agitated with brushes and rinsed off. Whilst wet, everything was sprayed with Aerospace 303 and allowed to dry naturally.























































The car was then jet washed and snow foamed.



















The door, boot shuts and fuel cap were cleaned with APC.



















It was then washed with Meguiars Shampoo Plus using the 2 bucket method and then taken inside to be clayed and washed again.










The car was then dried inside and I took various paint readings. There were several areas on the car that had seen paintwork.














































I then inspected the paint finish under halogen and LED lighting.








































































































































The car was machine polished using the Makita Rotary, Meguiars Polishing pad and something I hadn't used for a while, Meguiars #80 Speed Glaze, an older, but very nice polish to use.



















Which on the bonnet, produced this.



















Moving round the car, the passenger rear wing was badly scratched. This section had 2 hits. Very faint marks still remained but was hugely improved as we were not looking for full correction.



















All areas of the car changed from a cream to a much nicer white, as seen on the roof and up from the A pillars which were polished with a 3M polishing spot pad.














































The carbon mirrors were also polished, first pic sadly out of focus.



















After polishing the car was given an IPA wipedown.










I then applied Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite as the glaze.










After discussing wax options with the owner, the car was finished off with Collinite 476s.










Returning to the engine bay, the cam cover and all paintwork was polished by hand. Spoon 'socks' refitted, smelling great.



























































































The door shuts were also polished by hand.










The wheels were sealed with Poorboys Wheel Sealant and tyres dressed with Endurance tyre gel.



















The exhaust was polished with wire wool, Autosol and refined with Meguiars NXT.










The interior was hoovered, plastics cleaned with APC and dusted down.




























Exterior plastics and door seals were treated with Bumper Care.










The tyre pressures were checked.










The Invisible Touch Detailing service book was prepared for the customer arrival.










These were the final pictures (I'm aware the bonnet was open  )


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Looks great, enjoyed reading this :thumb:


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice DC2!


----------



## Axel_89 (Feb 21, 2011)

Jojojo...!!! 
Partner, *the Integra has been perfect*!!! :thumb:

*A small question*, if I may ... 

*What is the price approximately for that work*? 
Not for nothing, but the book I liked it. And it's a very select detail (and not exactly cheap). 










Thank's for sharing with us... 

One hug, buddy...


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

now that's a stunning car. great work.


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Axel, you have a pm regarding costs.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Very nice work indeed Christian.

I do love working on white, the end result is so rewarding... as you've proved.

Nice 1 :thumb:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Great write up/detail on an awesome car. Love the book that comes with the service, nice touch. How many hours work involved?

Ben


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Hornet, this was 15 hours work.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Very good write up and photos


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work.... what's the idea with the Service Book?


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

I would just say its a kind of receipt of the work, bit like a service book, but it also is a nice quality touch for the service that they have given the car. I like it. Bet it costs a few quid for each of those. Any info Christian?

Ben


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job and a great car!


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

I know its been said before, but the service book is a very nice idea :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Cheers guys. As hornet has said, the service books are a leather wallet with my logo embosssed on the front, inside contains the vehicle details plus an insert as to what was carried out during the detail. When more work is carried out, another insert is given to the owner. Keeping records for cars is very important, be it mechanical service history, or in this case detailing work as proof of how the vehicle has been cared for at resale time or purely for your own records. I provide these as part of any paint correction services as i thought they would be a nice touch and something i know i would like to recieve and keep if i was having this type of work carried out.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Stunning work on a stunning car. What are those mirrors he has?


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

No idea on the make sorry mate.


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

nice teg !!
your detailing book is a awesome touch !!!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Great work, thanks for posting :thumb:

Agreed the wee book sets off the Detail as an 'event' for the customer with professional meaning and worth. A very smart reference for anyone who asks the customer about the work that has been done.


Ian


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

What a turn around. 

One of my all time favourite cars. Nice to see one without the red bucket seats too.


----------



## shah (Nov 9, 2008)

Good to see another Dc2 on here, great job mate, own one my self but a 4 door DB8 Type r in V/Silver


----------



## Excel (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice work but that's a terrible example of a DC2 in my opinion.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice JDM car! That's a big turn around right there!


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

Very nice ... I too prefer it with the black seats rather than the original red! If anything the red would look nicer in my black one 

Great work on the engine bay, I've tried and tried but I can't get anything down the front of the firewall to clean all of the grot off, always lets me down


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

very good, 

what price would it be for a vauxhall corsa c


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Nice teg and a great detail on it!


----------



## Darenm72 (Jan 12, 2011)

Just one quick question when you cleaned the engine bay did you cover the connection points of the electrics, because you said the engine bay was rinsed down. Surely this would be bad for the electrics.


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Exceptional work - I really like how user friendly the details you do appear to be. The little service book at the end is an extremely fine touch!

One question, are those different lights to standard ITRs? I thought they usually have Morette style lights, which detracts from the look in my view. This one, I really like!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

That looked like it was being enjoyed on the road before it came you mate! Nice write up and great work. That Type R gets a hard life.


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

fantastic job, I love mature Japanese ladies like this :O quite a nice shine for a white car.


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Darenm72 said:


> Just one quick question when you cleaned the engine bay did you cover the connection points of the electrics, because you said the engine bay was rinsed down. Surely this would be bad for the electrics.


Hi, as a general rule major electrical components are covered in clingfilm. However this does depend on the vehicle and if it is genuinly necassary. I've lost count how many engine bays i have done, generally i will use the pressure washer but nearly always not even turned on, as it isnt required and allows more control to where water goes. Items like open air filters / induction kits are always covered with a carrier bag. I always start the engine after the clean and leave it running for a good 5 mins to dry things out. I've never had one not start.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

stunning detail on a stunning fwd motor, very enjoyable read


----------



## Hondahead1991 (Feb 19, 2011)

great turnaround and great car to do it on, love integra's.. the book after you finished is a great idea..


----------



## Sparrow'90 (Jul 19, 2009)

AWESOME thread love your work !!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Very nice work there.. stunning actually if the truth be told nice one!!!!


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Sparrow'90 said:


> AWESOME thread love your work !!


Thank you. Bit of an old thread lol


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> Very nice work there.. stunning actually if the truth be told nice one!!!!


Cheers Ronnie :thumb:


----------

